# Oregon Trails fragrance oils



## Virgogoddess (Aug 18, 2020)

I really love Oregon trails for fragrance oils. I’m about to put in a big order and want to know If anyone has an absolute favorite they’d like to share with me. I really love their frankincense and myrrh. Ylang ylang, mystic myrrh and others but just want to know if I’m missing out on a gem.


----------



## cmzaha (Aug 18, 2020)

Bonsai


----------



## IrishLass (Aug 18, 2020)

Confederate Jasmine
Jasmin Yin Hao
German Chamomile Tea
Irish Green Tweed
Lilac
Mediterranean Sea Salt
West Indies Bay
Oatmeal Milk & Honey
Old Spice
Pineapple Blossom
Peche de Vigne
Spiced Plum
Vanilla Bourbon


IrishLass


----------



## AliOop (Aug 18, 2020)

I've only just received my first sample pack from them. While I haven't soaped with any of these yet, I can say that OOB I'm in love with Peche de Vigne, and really like Columbian Coffee, too.


----------



## shunt2011 (Aug 18, 2020)

I have Green Irish Tweed, Columbia’s Coffee and Vanilla Burbon. I’ve only used the Vanilla burbon and quite like it.


----------



## cerelife (Aug 18, 2020)

Mysore Sandalwood
Gee Your Hair Smells Terrific
German Chamomile Tea
Peche de Vigne
OMH


----------



## jules92207 (Aug 19, 2020)

Yessss - I was just getting ready to order more Bonsai, thanks for adding to my list


----------



## Virgogoddess (Aug 19, 2020)

I just went and added 3 more to my list! Bonsai, green Irish Tweed was on my list already but I added Colombian coffee, vanilla bourbon. I’m kind of amazed how everyone likes Peche de Vigne! I just made lotion bars with that one. Cranberry crush is so good and so is blackberry musk. I’m really a fan of their fragrance oils, they’re so complex. Thanks everyone for the help!


----------



## lucycat (Aug 19, 2020)

Mysore Sandalwood, Egyptian Musk, Egyptian Dragon are my favorites;  I like her Creamy Coconut.  I have heard others say it fades but I find it stronger at 6 months.   It is the sweet scent when you open a bag of Baker's sweetened coconut. Blends well with lemongrass, vanilla or the Peche de vigne.  I also use her Black Raspberry Vanilla.


----------



## Virgogoddess (Aug 23, 2020)

I just made Egyptian dragon!


----------



## TheGecko (Aug 23, 2020)

Virgogoddess said:


> I just made Egyptian dragon!



WOWZZA!!!


----------



## Melysg25 (Dec 19, 2020)

does Oregon trail ever offer deals, discounted shipping? Their pricez Seem decent but there shipping oh my!


----------



## lucycat (Dec 19, 2020)

She does do sales but not often.  Some years none and some years one or two but no pattern that I can predict.  You are correct that shipping is high and I think higher than it should be since fragrances are in plastic bottles.  I like several of her fragrances and just accept it as part of their cost.  If I make a large order once per year it doesn't seem as bad.


----------



## Carly B (Dec 23, 2020)

I've tried to get on her mailing list (which it occasionally sounds like she has) but it's never worked.  Because even when Suz says she's going to offer a sale, I never see it in the online pricing, so I am thinking the "sale" is a coupon code sent to her mailing list.

That being said, I do love some of her fragrances.  I started soaping about 15 years ago, then stopped for about 10 years, and when I started up again, I could still remember some of her fragrances and had to order them.  The OT fragrances I was unable to forget (and unable to do without) are:
Bonsai
Sapmoss
Mysore Sandalwood (the BEST sandalwood I have ever smelled)
Mardi Gras
Absolutely Awesome Oakmoss


----------



## The_Phoenix (Dec 23, 2020)

Absolutely awesome oak moss
Kudzu
Sandalwood rose


----------



## RB22 (Wednesday at 12:08 AM)

Can anyone tell me what the Gee Your Hair Smells Terrific fragrance oil smells like?


----------



## Virgogoddess (Wednesday at 12:16 AM)

It’s suppose to smell like the old shampoo. Personally it’s very clean and detergent smelling. Not my type of fragrance but some people like it. Sorry I can’t describe it any better.


----------



## RB22 (Wednesday at 12:22 AM)

Okay thank you! I was wondering if she got the florals/carnation and spice right. I noticed the shipping was high and wasn’t sure if it was worth the risk. The scent recreations of some of these products from the past can be very hit or miss, I’ve noticed.

*I should add I do like the version Somethin Special has of this fragrance, but she’s on vacation for a few weeks, and I’m not sure if her oils can be used in soap making..


----------



## Virgogoddess (Wednesday at 12:34 AM)

RB22 said:


> Okay thank you! I was wondering if she got the florals/carnation and spice right. I noticed the shipping was high and wasn’t sure if it was worth the risk. The scent recreations of some of these products from the past can be very hit or miss, I’ve noticed.
> 
> *I should add I do like the version Somethin Special has of this fragrance, but she’s on vacation for a few weeks, and I’m not sure if her oils can be used in soap making..


From what I can remember it smells just like it.


----------



## Carly B (Wednesday at 10:13 AM)

RB22 said:


> Can anyone tell me what the Gee Your Hair Smells Terrific fragrance oil smells like?


I got it years ago, and unless they changed the formula, it smells exactly like the shampoo (which I used to use years ago).  And it's STRONG.


----------



## RB22 (Wednesday at 12:44 PM)

Carly B said:


> I got it years ago, and unless they changed the formula, it smells exactly like the shampoo (which I used to use years ago).  And it's STRONG.


Good to know, thank you!


----------



## RB22 (Wednesday at 2:50 PM)

So I ended up getting it. I’m such a sucker for 70s-80s shampoo scents, and I vaguely recall it, but I don’t think we ever had it, and by the time I was old enough to pick my own shampoo, I think Gee Your Hair Smells Terrific was long gone (1980-90 were ages 8-18 for me). Either that, or it wasn’t on my radar. There were quite a few 70s products that were still around in the 80s, that I wish I had tried, or only bought a few times.

I did have the Vermont Country Store version of the shampoo before, and it kind of smelled like Lancôme Miracle, and it was awful on my hair (and I normally love a good old school sulfate type of shampoo). The Somethin Special fragrance oil sample I got smells different, like a spicy floral/ carnation (so familiar smelling though?). Her Agree shampoo fragrance oil doesn’t really smell like Agree to me, but her Victoria’s Secret Vanilla Lace smells spot on like the original, so I’m wondering if her Gee Your Hair Smells Terrific was right. I do like it.

So now I’m dying of curiosity about this Oregon Trails one . Hope it comes soon!


----------

